# Rehandling a knife



## Molokai (Dec 7, 2014)

@Strider gave me this knife to rehandle, this is it so far... Its a gift for mutual friend.





here is the original, doesnt have shaped handle, so i removed it and shape the handle on grinder. 



 

and here is the finished knife, convex grind and hand sanded to 800 satin finish. 



 

I tried to fix the imperfections but lets just say that i am 96.7 % satisfied. 
More photos coming in a few days, shaping the handle etc... Friend wants olive wood

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

You already made a big improvement on the shape of that handle. The blade itself has a really nice shape to it. Looking forward to the outcome I know it'l be another sexy Octopus . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 7, 2014)

What he said - much improved already. I can't wait to see what you do with the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You already made a big improvement on the shape of that handle. The blade itself has a really nice shape to it. Looking forward to the outcome I know it'l be another sexy Octopus . . . . .


I think i will not put octopus because Loris made the knife...


----------



## Strider (Dec 8, 2014)

I wasn't really keen on rehandling it, doing the HT all over again etc etc. Tom is far better in this part, so why not leave it to him. Our mutual friend is a hunter and loves these swept back drop point style knives...This one is a copy of the Fallkniven PHK hunting knife. My goal was to make an improved replica, but the customer wanted the identical piece. So Basically I drew the outlines on my screen and did some math regarding the dimensions. I would have turned it into a hidden tang knife, but the holes were already drilled so that was off. Tome exceeded himself, I say. Can't wait the end result!

Oh, and, thank you guys, the shape is really sweet!


----------



## Molokai (Jan 1, 2015)

Here are some more photos.

making a paper template


 

olive stump for handles, scribed the outlines, ready to cut on scroll saw


 

ready to drill the holes, one side drilled before. @Strider used some pin size which i dont have so i had to used his pins.
i use double sided tape to fix the wood when drilling. 


 

now i checked for everything. Outlined the wood once more, precise. Then i scroll saw it once more, so i dont have to remove much wood later. Why waste belt when you have a scroll saw. Extra careful when scroll sawing !


 

all the parts ready for gluing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Jan 1, 2015)

and voila, finished knife. This tru oil gave me a headache, because its xcut stump olive it just didnt soaked up tru oil equaly. I overcame it.
Ten layers - ten days




Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jan 1, 2015)

Hard to believe it's the same knife! Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2015)

Loris and Tom your friend will be very pleased with this knife. It has a little of both of you in finished product and has a lot of character. Best of luck to you both in the New Year with your individual and future joint projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sweet knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2015)

Great job Tom! Thats a beautiful knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 5, 2015)

You're the man! I hope the blade will meet our friend's standards! It met mine, for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Jan 5, 2015)

I love that you restored the knife to better than original . great looking handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm over the top impressed! You are the knife makeover king! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 6, 2015)

Remarkable!
Doesn't look like the same knife at all! The olive came out gorgeous.
Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

